# Vintage Schwinn Madison



## 1925Humber (Sep 2, 2009)

O.K. I know it's only 23 years old but it is a classic & very collectible
/desirable among the "fixie" brigade. Re-pops have boosted the interest.
All original in white with all decals, standard equipment includes Sugini cranks, Dia comp brakes, flip-flop fixed gear & single speed r/hub.
I am looking to sell & the few that have come up range between $875 & $1200.
I am aiming in the middle with $1000. 
I can e-mail photos to interested parties. Only advertising here , hate the tire kicking scammers on craigslist!


----------

